# Cleveland



## pschnei3 (May 2, 2007)

Anybody from Cleveland?


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

not me, but I'll be up there in 2 weeks for the sweet corn challenge. 
Sweet Corn Ride


----------



## Cavan (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm from the Cleveland area!


----------



## pschnei3 (May 2, 2007)

I'm on the west side Westlake/rocky river area.


----------



## joet (Dec 17, 2010)

North Ridgeville here.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Bay Village here.... Great thread, btw


----------



## pschnei3 (May 2, 2007)

Bay village also


----------



## beartownrd (Jul 22, 2012)

Akron, OH here

Did the 50 mile on my hybrid sunday at the sweet corn ride.. about 3 hr 45min ride.. lots of hills.. haha


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

What the? Bay Village in da house!!! I'm in Bay as well. PM me if you guys are interested in doing any rides. Tuesday night crits in Westlake are fun if you haven't done them and are into racing a little. Lemme know.

Scott


----------



## pschnei3 (May 2, 2007)

*Rids*



namaSSte said:


> What the? Bay Village in da house!!! I'm in Bay as well. PM me if you guys are interested in doing any rides. Tuesday night crits in Westlake are fun if you haven't done them and are into racing a little. Lemme know.
> 
> Scott


I'm kind of new to cycling but I'm looking to ride with some people to get better. If you are interested in riding with a newb let me know. 


Have you done the group ride with spin bike shop?


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

"Hello, Cleveland!!"


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

pschnei3 said:


> I'm kind of new to cycling but I'm looking to ride with some people to get better. If you are interested in riding with a newb let me know.
> 
> 
> Have you done the group ride with spin bike shop?


The Spin rides are great since you can choose a group that fits whatever you are up for. There's always a good turnout as well. I won't be there this Weds since I'm taking my youngest kids to see, gulp, Big Time Rush. Usually I race Tuesday nights so I try not to be gone two nights in a row but I do try to sneak in short rides almost every night so we could definitely squeeze one in sometime. Weeknight slo rides are usually about 20-25 miles and 20-23mph. Nothing excessive, just keeping the legs moving.


----------



## pschnei3 (May 2, 2007)

namaSSte said:


> The Spin rides are great since you can choose a group that fits whatever you are up for. There's always a good turnout as well. I won't be there this Weds since I'm taking my youngest kids to see, gulp, Big Time Rush. Usually I race Tuesday nights so I try not to be gone two nights in a row but I do try to sneak in short rides almost every night so we could definitely squeeze one in sometime. Weeknight slo rides are usually about 20-25 miles and 20-23mph. Nothing excessive, just keeping the legs moving.


Sounds good. Im coming off an injury from basketball I might need to wait. I will definitely let you know though. 

Where in westlake are the races on Tuesday nights(street or intersections)?


----------



## pschnei3 (May 2, 2007)

Anybody recommend a good bike fitter?


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

pschnei3 said:


> Anybody recommend a good bike fitter?


They do a great job at Spin. I'd highly recommend them. On the Tuesday race nights, its a non-closed course that loops back near Five Seasons and Hyland Software. Race starts around 6-6:15. If you come up to watch, be sure to say hello. I race for AWOP (A World of Pain). We have orange and white kits and I'll be on a black and red Bianchi.


----------



## Aikea Guinea (Aug 1, 2012)

Pttp?


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Should we just rename this thread, 'bay village'? I'm down.


----------



## Aikea Guinea (Aug 1, 2012)

Anyone doing Pedal To The Point? I'm not able to do it due to prior engagements. It looks like a good ride, but my choice of route would be 6W to stay along the lake as much as possible. Why PTTP originally chose to start the route in Brunstucky just escapes me.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*Ride on fellow Clevelanders!*

Grew up there, haven't lived there in 25 years but love to visit.
Now in TX, way too hot right now but just get up earlier.
Go Browns!
Great thread.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Aikea Guinea said:


> Anyone doing Pedal To The Point? I'm not able to do it due to prior engagements. It looks like a good ride, but my choice of route would be 6W to stay along the lake as much as possible. Why PTTP originally chose to start the route in Brustucky just escapes me.


Doing it for the first time tomorrow. Thinking of the 100 but will see how the weather looks. 

Course still dead flat after the first 12 miles of mostly downhill. I assume something was going on a Polaris but brunswick is not a bad start,, until the last 12 miles on Sunday are all uphill. I'll be cursing it by that point.


----------



## Flys-Lo (Jul 31, 2012)

Akron here, but work up that way a lot.


----------



## joet (Dec 17, 2010)

Aikea Guinea said:


> Anyone doing Pedal To The Point? I'm not able to do it due to prior engagements. It looks like a good ride, but my choice of route would be 6W to stay along the lake as much as possible. Why PTTP originally chose to start the route in Brustucky just escapes me.


Taking 6W to Sandusky from Cleveland is less than 60 miles. I think turning 3000 riders loose on that route would be insane, there is way too much traffic going through the west side.

The route from Brunswick was fine except the roads in Brunswick suck to say the least. I heard there were traffic problems getting of of I71 saturday morning. I came in from the west and had no problems.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

You heard right. Line of cars at 6am from 71. Ended up turning left into a parking lot then coming out at the light and getting in, missed about 15 minutes of cars. 

Those first/last few miles were e worst roads on the route. Why they couldn't shut down a lane of fresh-paved 303 is beyond me. 

Great ride though. Ended up 185 miles total.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Forgot to add, I saw a whole team of Bay Village Cycling riders with some nice bright orange jerseys. Looking into joining for next year.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

heybrady said:


> Forgot to add, I saw a whole team of Bay Village Cycling riders with some nice bright orange jerseys. Looking into joining for next year.


drop me a note, we are always willing to add guys that have a great attitude. btw, the owner of Spin....also a Bay Villager!


----------



## pschnei3 (May 2, 2007)

Anybody want to ride this weekend,
Sunday or Monday?


----------



## pschnei3 (May 2, 2007)

Anybody want to ride this Saturday?


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

mriddle said:


> Grew up there, haven't lived there in 25 years but love to visit.
> Now in TX, way too hot right now but just get up earlier.
> Go Browns!
> Great thread.


Me too. Left in '91. Live in NM and NJ now. On visits back I've ridden with Summit Freewheelers out of parking lot in CVNRA.

And, of course, Go Browns!


----------



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

Grew up in Cleveland and live in near Columbus now. Heading up there to visit family and do a CX race this weekend.


----------



## Bigfekk (May 22, 2008)

480 and 77 area here.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Might be moving to Avon/Avon Lake early next year from San Diego. How's the riding in that area?


----------



## hdbiker (Aug 2, 2010)

There are a lot of back roads not far from Avon/Avon Lake in Lorain County. If you want a good, almost nonstop ride with a good road shoulder, Rt. 6 goes along the lake for many miles. In our area, we call a shoulder a berm, even though that's not the common definition in most of the country.
Two good riding clubs in the area are Lorain Wheelmen and Silver Wheels.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Once I get there, I'll certainly be looking for some group rides to get more familiar with the area.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

I start in Bay. For shorter 15-20 mile loops, you can do most of it on bike lanes which is nice. Can take rt-6 west for as long as you like with little traffic or get int Lorain County where there is alot of farm land. Or heading east you can ride about 5-10 miles to the Metroparks and take that for 50+ more.


----------



## rti27 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lived in Fairview Park for a long time, Loved the metro park.


----------



## aaronbarker (Aug 31, 2005)

Going to be in Cleveland (Willowick/Mentor area) from Saturday 12.22 thru Christmas Day visiting my wife's family. Any chance of group rides to get into? Weather looks to be mid-to-high 30's so it might still be rideable.


----------



## OHtard (Dec 14, 2012)

Portage county, Geagua county border here. Mainly mountain bike, but ride road when the trails are too wet. Lately been spending too much time on the trainer.


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

aaronbarker said:


> Going to be in Cleveland (Willowick/Mentor area) from Saturday 12.22 thru Christmas Day visiting my wife's family. Any chance of group rides to get into? Weather looks to be mid-to-high 30's so it might still be rideable.


Contact Cleveland Touring Club. They are based in that area and likely have some sort of group ride going still. https://clevelandtouringclub1.wildapricot.org/


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Just posting for giggles... Like seeing the Cleveland thread on this board still.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

heybrady said:


> Just posting for giggles... Like seeing the Cleveland thread on this board still.


likewise. we gotta have a RBR west side roll out one of these days. I've been doing the Insanity workout stuff over the winter to stay fit indoors but never miss the chance to get out on the road if the weather permits. Keep an eye on it and if its dry and 35 or above, I'm good to go. Keeping it short and pretty slow at this point of the season. I call them 20/20 rides. 20mph for 20 miles and home in an hour. Works well just to keep the legs turning during our craptastic winters.


----------



## pschnei3 (May 2, 2007)

Anybody in bay village going to be riding days between Thursday-Sunday?


----------



## gburkhol (Jul 9, 2005)

pschnei3 said:


> Anybody in bay village going to be riding days between Thursday-Sunday?


It's a little south of you, but there's a ride leaving from Olmsted Falls on Sunday 4/7:

LEW Ride Schedule for 2013

Who all is planning on riding Cleveland Velodrome once it re-opens in May??


----------



## Randy99CL (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi I'm Randy and I'm a cycloholic.

Live in Warren. 

Lived in Euclid 20 years ago and rode the quiet streets. Moved from there to Chardon and didn't care so much for the hills!

Enjoyed riding the towpath with my girlfriend.

I'm lucky that the Lake Erie to Ohio River railtrail passes through Warren. It's not quite finished yet but getting close.:thumbsup:


----------

